# The art of Symbaroum



## Bashfull (Oct 27, 2017)

I’ve come across the dim, misty, sometimes disturbing art of a Swedish rpg called Symbaroum. It’s very atmospheric and I wondered whether anyone had seen anything similar.


----------



## HareBrain (Oct 28, 2017)

Gosh, it's a lot better art than in the old AD&D rulebooks!

Here are some images for anyone too lazy to type it into Google themselves:

symbaroum - Google Search:

Something about it -- the mistiness and setting, maybe -- reminds me a bit of the Last Guardian game for PS4 (I've only seen images, never played it). And the style of the artwork (though not the subject) is a bit reminiscent of Simon Stalenhag, also Swedish.


----------



## Toby Frost (Oct 28, 2017)

That's great. I really like the mysteriousness of it all. It reminds me of Skyrim on a misty day.

It occurs to me that I like fantasy pictures that have a (vague) sense of place. I thought that Warhammer lost a lot when it ditched its Grimm's Tales feel and opted for a more generic Warcrafty look.


----------



## AlexH (Oct 29, 2017)

I like it - it looks very atmospheric. I have seen something similar, but I can't think what...


----------

